
Ask HN: Graduating from university, any advice on getting job in a startup? - snehesht
I&#x27;m graduating with a master&#x27;s degree in computer engineering, I was looking to work in a small startup environment but the thing is I&#x27;m not from bay area, it&#x27;s not possible to attend any networking events, I couldn&#x27;t connect to anyone. I tried emailing few companies but most of them don&#x27;t reply back. Is there any advice you guys can give me ? Thanks :)<p>My Background: Full Stack Dev ( Python + React + Django&#x2F;Flask ....)<p>I was thinking moving to SF Bay area and looking for a job there. Do you guys think its a good idea ?<p>~ Snehesh https:&#x2F;&#x2F;snehesh.me<p>edit: added a new line
======
calcsam
* Email people, not companies * Email 3rd party technical recruiters * Hire someone on ODesk to fill out job apps for you * Reply to people on HN Who's Hiring thread

~~~
snehesht
Thanks, I tried contacting people working in the startups but most of the time
I don't get a reply back.

Do you know any good recruiters ?

